# servises.msc instead of msconfig



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

Do NOT use "msconfig" to disable services, type "*services.msc*" in the Run box instead!
The reason is because with msconfig and Hardware Profiles, you can disable services that may be vital to boot your system. With the management console (services.msc) you cannot. Also, msconfig, while unchecking the box, is disabling the service. 
The "Disable All" button also scares me. It should not even be there as no reason exists to justify disabling "everything."


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Aam94:

I have to disagree with you. I have everything in the MSCONFIG startup tab unchecked, except for my antivirus program. I have everything in SERVICES set to either "Automatic"(25 of them) or "Manual"(46 of them).


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

I guess I was misinformed..
actually upon looking at msconfig..I sure have alot in startup.. and you can safely uncheck all except security?


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Doesn't it depend on your OS?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Schnitzu:

Since he mentioned *services.msc*, we can assume that he's using XP and not 95, 98, or ME.

Aam94:

My computer runs fine with just the antivirus program checked and everything else unchecked, but yours may not do the same. It all depends on what programs and hardware you're using. You will find anyway that most of them can be unchecked. Read here and make use of the links provided.


----------



## SSG RONFIN (Jul 12, 2003)

I use "services.msc" to tweak my PC by shutting down un-needed processes like Aleter, etc... I use msconfig to uncheck startup programs I no longer want to start on boot, or want my PC to boot faster. Both take care of different things for me, so what's all the hoopla? Pay attention to what you're doing and msconfig is your friend, not enemy.


----------

